# Carte Airport achetée aux US ! BIG PROBLEM !



## jeje1 (21 Mars 2004)

J'ai acheté une Carte Airport achetée aux US ( installée sur un ibook g4 ) elle ne veut rien savoir ici en France ; quand je cherche dans " a propos de ce mac " , on me repond que les " paramètres régionaux " de ma carte  sont sur " Etats unis ".
Plusieurs questions:
- Les paramètres régionaux de la carte Airport EXTREME sont t - ils fixes ou peut t-on les changer ? ( flash de firmware ou équivalent ? )
- Une carte Airport Extreme US ne fonctionne t'elle qu'aux US ?
Merci d'avance à tous


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Mars 2004)

Ben c'est sûr qu'il y a des normes bien définies pour ce genre de matériel!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fallait patienter et l'acheter en France ta carte! ça t'aurait éviter ce genre de problèmes!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Oui bon, mon commentaire n'est pas constructif je l'admets, mais je suis dans une mauvaise passe...


----------



## jeje1 (21 Mars 2004)

ben , j'y étais ( aux States ) , alors j'en ai profité ; t'aurai fait autrement , toi ? 
Essaie seulement d'être un peu plus constructif et de me répondre ; qu'est ce que j'en fais de ma carte ?


----------



## ZePoupi (21 Mars 2004)

Ben soit tu la flash comme tu le dis, ou alors, ben... je sais pas moi, file-là sur eBay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ho, et excuse-moi si je n'ai pas été constructif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais comme il y a des normes pour les ondes radios, il était évident que tu rencontrerais ce problème. D'autant plus qu'en France, je crois que c'est encore plus pointilleux à ce niveau. Vala...


----------



## woulf (21 Mars 2004)

Faut arrêter de dire n'importe quoi...

A suivre un tel raisonnement, un américain avec son portable qui vient en France ne peut pas se connecter à un réseau airport français.... donc il faut un portable par pays ??????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pendant longtemps les cartes airport ont été bridées en 
France par le peu de canaux auxquels on avait accès, par rapport aux cartes US et japonaises (ayant un canal de plus que les cartes US) - de mémoire US: 1 à 13, JPN 1 à 14 et France 10 à 13, je ne suis pas sur à 100% des chiffres mais c'est le principe - , mais la limitation a sauté il y a très peu de temps. Et même à l'époque de la limitation, une carte airport us n'avait pas de problème à se connecter sur un réseau français puisque la limitation du nombre de canaux était en France.

Conclusion, il doit y avoir un moyen de changer la région de tes paramètres, je doute qu'il soit simplement impossible de se connecter...
Ton problème vient peut être du fait que ta carte est réglée sur un canal qui était jusqu'il y a peu non disponible en France (exemple canal 2), et que ta borne airport extreme française est réglée sur un canal "français" (exemple canal 11).

Je suis derrière mon pc là, donc je peux pas regarder, mais il y a un endroit ou changer le canal de ta carte (réseau/airport ?), ça sera peut être un bon début.

Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site apple, spécifications airport extreme:

Canaux 1 à 11 : utilisation approuvée aux États-Unis, au Canada, en Amérique latine et à Taiwan
Canaux 1 à 14 : utilisation approuvée au Japon
Canaux 1 à 13 : utilisation approuvée dans les autres pays


----------



## Nikopol87 (21 Mars 2004)

Commencer par mettre a jour les pilotes airport ... et mettre la selection du canal en auto ou se caller sur le meme canal que le routeur/point d'acces et normalkement pas de probleme j'habite en Grande Bretagne les canaux ne sont pas les memes qu'en france et je n'ai pas de probleme....


----------



## jeje1 (21 Mars 2004)

Pardon d'insister , mais une carte Airport Américaine fonctionne t-elle en France ? ( a priori , j'ai effectué les réglages de canaux , d'Ip , etc , etc )


----------



## woulf (21 Mars 2004)

oui, il ne doit pas y avoir de contre indication, relis ma réponse.


----------



## jeje1 (21 Mars 2004)

Comment changer les paramètres régionaux d'une carte Airport , alors ? 
Au secours , j'suis à 2 doigts de balancer mon ibook par la fenêtre et de donner ma femme à bouffer aux piranhas ...


----------



## Nikopol87 (22 Mars 2004)

la carte est la meme pour tout le monde !!! la norme 802.11g est la meme bande de frequence nan. juste les canaux attribués ds chaque pays, pour aider tu veux faire quoi en fait te connecter a un routeur ? a une borne airport a quoi?


----------



## jeje1 (22 Mars 2004)

A un routeur Netgear

ps : " Parce que les régulations des communications sans fil varient selon les pays, la carte et la borne d'accès AirPort sont uniquement certifiées pour être utilisées dans le pays où elles ont été achetées. Pour ce qui concerne la borne d'accès, tant le modem que la carte AirPort doivent être certifiées pour une utilisation dans les pays en question. "

Extrait du support Apple 

C'est ça qui me rend pas trés optimiste...


----------



## karr (22 Mars 2004)

Comme l'a très justement fait observer Woulf , la carte est la même partout.
Manquerait plus que ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seules les législations diffèrent. (canaux autorisés)

Il suffit de règler le canal sur 11 , et être conforme "worldwide"

Cela se passe avec l'utilitaire "admin airport".


----------



## jeje1 (22 Mars 2004)

karr a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit d' être conforme "worldwide"
> 
> Cela se passe avec l'utilitaire "admin airport".



" conforme "worldwide " ? Je trouve rien dans les réglages  "admin airport" qui porte ce nom là ...


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Mars 2004)

J'ai acheté un routeur wifi netgear samedi, et tout fonctionne comme il faut avec mon aluBook (airport extreme)... 

Cependant, j'ai effectué les réglages du routeur depuis un pc sous winwin relié ethernet. Note qu'il est possible de configurer le routeur en 11 ou 54 ou les deux !

Le diagnostic que tu fais me semble un peu confus: est-ce que ton iBook reconnait pas la carte, ou ta carte qui reconnait pas ton point d'accès ?

En tout cas, je ne vois pas pour quelle raison ça ne fonctionnerait pas (à un problème de paramétrage près 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon courrage...


----------



## Illuvatar (17 Août 2005)

De toutes facons en théorie tu n'as pas du rencontrer de problème en essayant car à l'origine ca doit marcher. Une de mes cartes airport est elle même avec les parametres régionaux américains et ca marche. Enfin je dis ca marche... à 3 m ds le vide, 1/3 du signal entre le powerbook et le powermac.

@+


----------

